# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Help with Tables and PivotTables

## greenmonster123

I am in need of help with some tables;

I have three tabs, my master data tab (where I want everything to show) and two months (JAN & FEB).

I currently have a PivotTable set-up and data from JAN being pulled and shown in that PivotTable that is located on my master data tab but I am wondering if there is a way to include FEB into the same data (so it calculates) as well as FUTURE months when I make them (the sheet for the future month will me copied, everything and all cell values will remain in the same location just with different data for the future months).

Any help? Thanks in advance!  :Smilie: 



EDIT (cannot 'reply', when pressing enter nothing loads into the webpage): I downloaded the attachment that was provided, it helped create the table under combined but it did not ultimately update the pivottable and that's where I need the information added. It was nice to see it on the combined tab, it does show numerous entries for the same person, so essentially after a year I will have hundreds of entries for just two people- I am unsure of how to fix this, any help would be appreciative. Thank you all so much for reading and trying to help!

----------


## hansolu

Hi,

first, prepare your tables in each month with proper names (e.g. Tbl_Jan,...),
Then open a new blank query and use this for your first step 


```

```


Then just filter the named tables, expand and modify as needed.

This should automatically on refresh load all new tables in new sheets if they match the filter set.

----------


## greenmonster123

I downloaded the attachment that was provided, it helped create the table under combined but it did not ultimately update the pivottable and that's where I need the information added. It was nice to see it on the combined tab, it does show numerous entries for the same person, so essentially after a year I will have hundreds of entries for just two people- I am unsure of how to fix this, any help would be appreciative. Thank you all so much for reading and trying to help!

----------


## hansolu

HI

the combined table is the result of a Powerquery Modification. You can just load the PQ into a pivot chart as well. Klick on Data Ribbon, then QUERY AND CONNECTIONS , On the new window on the right side right click on the PQ CombineAllTbl and choose load to Pivot Chart. 

Then you have the same pivot table like yours. This pivot table will also sum up the values for each worker like you want. 

I just loaded the PQ result as table to show how to combine it, thought the change to a pivot table is the easy part.

----------

